# HI-point carbines/pistols?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So I'm looking for a new "truck gun" and just saw a torture test and I'm kind of impressed! Any feedback on these things other than they're ugly?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I bought the C9 , for 2 reasons, 
1. To open carry around the farm while out working, 
If I dropped it in the creek....no big deal...at $150.
2. I needed a heavier 9mm pistol for training my GKs, that didnt scare them with recoil.

It has proven to have worked well for both reasons, 
It has never malfunctioned, and hits POA.









This one, I bought for one reason only ....that was to experiment/play, to see how the 230 gr .45 acp caliber ballistics would be out of a 17.5" barrel, ..I like it , Now I know how potent the old Thompson was.
It will shoot a lot of ammo quickly.









and, oh yeah ..*.they are UGLY.
*

Jim


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If they took Glock or Beretta mags like the Kel-Tec Sub2000 does, I would get one.

Since they don't, I haven't bothered.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I have the .45 ACP carbine. Fun gun. I'm holding on to it for when the High Tower Armory Bulpup Stock becomes available for it:






I wish the magazines had higher capacity. I have a 14 round aftermarket mag and a 1911 extended stick mag I'm planning on modding to fit it, but the factory magazine's 9 rounds goes WAY too fast... Fortunately, the factory mags are readily available (I have 3 total now).

I mainly shoot 230 grain RN, but it ran Hydroshock JHP just fine too.

Not sure I'd leave it in a truck full time, though, at least not without some sort of protection. From what I've seen, the receiver can rust pretty easily if you have a humid environment.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wouldn't waste my Money on, or trust my Life to any High Point. I've seen more High Points Mal-function than I can Count, and if given a choice between a High Point and a Wrist Rocket, I would chose the Wrist Rocket. JMO


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have one.
So far it has worked flawlessly.
Paid $128 for it.
It also has a lifetime guarantee.
People bad mouth them but I have no problem with it.
I bought mine to use as a truck gun.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Like I said above my Opinion of the High Point is just that, My Opinion, but my Opinion is based on some Years of Experience, and First Hand Observation. For those of you who want to trust your Life to a Cheap Throw Away, that's your decision, but I won't.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

My truck gun is a m92 pap 7.62x39. With 75 round drum mags im not worried about much.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have never owned a Hi-point but I have shot them. The ones I shot worked perfectly and they surprised me with their accuracy. 
I would never buy one. They are ugly and I can't get over that plastic trigger. The carbines are way heavier than they look.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Like I said above my Opinion of the High Point is just that, My Opinion, but my Opinion is based on some Years of Experience, and First Hand Observation. For those of you who want to trust your Life to a Cheap Throw Away, that's your decision, but I won't.


This mirrors my point of view. There are better guns at similar prices.

Magazine capacity and the materials used in their construction are enough to keep me away from HP.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Get an AR or AK pistol and put an "arm brace" on it. Best truck gun you can get.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I have a 9 mm hi point carbine and I love it. I've put thousands of rounds through it without any major malfunctions. I have the tactical stock on mine. I find this to be a very accurate weapon. The only modification I've made to it is to paint the ring inside the proximal sight with orange paint- makes sighting through the iron sights much easier for me. I have both a red dot and a laser for it, but I don't like either one and prefer to just use the iron sights. Being a lefty, I also appreciate the way the shells eject, as they don't wind up going down my right sleeve the way my M-16 used to.

My husband has a .40 cal hi point carbine, and he feels the same way I do- great little rifle at a good price.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The biggest issue with Hi Point is the same issue with Kel-Tec, Taurus, etc. The build quality is low enough that you do not know when they will suffer a parts breakage or catastrophic failure. That is fine for a range toy or a fun gun, but I would submit it's not okay for something that your life might depend on. You might be one round or one mag or one case of ammo away from having a paper weight. While the same _might_ be true about major gun manufacturers, it is much much less likely. These guns sell well because they are cheap and most of their owners shoot a couple rounds and put them in their dresser drawer for the next 10-20 years.

When I work at the range I see lots of guns fail. Sometimes it's just a minor issue, sometimes the gun is done for. Their owners often come to me and ask for help. 99% of the time this happens it's a Hi Point, Sccy, Kel-Tec, Taurus, Jennings, Cobra, etc. In fact it happens so much our range armorer has a sign up that says "If you own one of these guns (see list up above) then just send it in for a replacement, they are not worth fixing". If you have one and like it, then more power to you.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I was always under the impression that Hi-points were the modern day Ghetto Blaster.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They just announced a hi point carbine in 10 mm so you could have one with a little more power.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

';lokiuygytdfgn


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Caribou said:


> I don't have any experience with High Point carbines as it is the one gun that is prohibited at my range.


I would be very interested in knowing why your Range Prohibits the High Point. The Answer you get might be reveling.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I dont like them. Never owned one but several friends have and they were all pieces of crap. Truck gun or not its something you buy to potentially save your life. If I was a rock climber I wouldnt buy a cheaply made harness to hang myself hundreds of feet off the ground and I wouldnt buy a hi point to get into a potential firefight either. You might luck out and get a rare good one but would you really feel comfortable trusting it? I like the climbing harness comparison. Picture yourself hanging off a cliff 200 ft up and gauge your comfort level with substandard equipment. Now picture yourself in a firefight with a hi point and do the same. Then buy a quality firearm.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Reliable! Accurate! 75 round drum mag! Works with all ak mags. 7.62x39. What's that you say you don't like the communist guns.... Well ar makes them too. When chambered in 308 you have plenty of power! If you want a fun gun and one that won't let you down in a fire fight go with one of these. If you want a range toy get the highpoint. Even then the ar and ak are way more fun. Plus being a "pistol" i can carry it in my rig or on my person loaded with a drum mag. The high point being a carbine you can't have on your person loaded, and thats just useless.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Like I said above my Opinion of the High Point is just that, My Opinion, but my Opinion is based on some Years of Experience, and First Hand Observation. For those of you who want to trust your Life to a Cheap Throw Away, that's your decision, but I won't.


If you share some stats and descriptions of your experiences it would help me decide. Thank you.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When quality rifles were expensive, the Hi Point carbine made a lot of sense. It allowed people on a very tight budget to have something more than a handgun to defend themselves. That's why Maverick / Stallard Arms invented the design many decades ago. But now you can pick up a tier 3 AR-15 for $369 or a tier 4 AR-15 for $341. Compare that to the average street price on a Hi Point carbine of $249 and you are essentially saving less than $100 for far less gun in a far less potent caliber. Not that long ago I built a budget AR15 with some new and some used parts for only $312 and looking at some of the deals out today I am betting I could get that down under $299. Again if you have one and you're happy with it, then good for you. If you are looking for a long gun there are lots of incredible bargains out there in the post Obama era.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> If you share some stats and descriptions of your experiences it would help me decide. Thank you.


I can describe what I observed, but I have no "Stats". Most of what I seen occurred at the Range during Qualification for CCW and at Benefit Shoots where the Public was Invited to Participate. I saw with my own Eyes a Man qualifying for his CCW Permit Throw his brand New High Point in the Dirt after he experienced one Mal-Function after another, mostly jams and failure to feed, he had to Borrow a Weapon to finish. I saw broken Springs, and Ejectors Galore, and a number of People lose a contest because of these Failures. I observed that most High Points were very Picky about the Ammo they Ate. The Problems I saw were caused by Sub-Standard Materials and Workmanship, and most People were disgusted over the Performance, vowing to never use a High Point again. These are some of the things that I observed, and what led to my Opinion of the High Point, but they are just that "My" Observations, no Stats ,so take it for what it's worth to you.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I am not a big proponent or big fan, of any of the HiPoint guns,

But, I OWN one of each.

I told why I bought them, 
I have dragged that C9 pistol over ever inch of the farm , and seen it fall out of cheep holster, (farm wear) and fall under the tractor in the weeds, creek, and almost get bush hogged, 
Clean the bore once or twice, in 5 years, 
Eevy GK I have has shot that thing, ( and kids have no concept of ammo cost), 
I'm sure the round count is in the thousands, as today I would bet it will shoot just as it did when new, 
I carried it for Coyote , fox, Bobcat, pssum, etc ..

The carbine has been strictly range toy and is still shooting good.

Neither one has ever, never, had a malfunction.

I don't even like these pastic guns, but I cant knock their dependability. At least the 2 I have.

Their lifetime warranty is " send it in and get a new one" , thats what I been told.

Jim


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

efghBRJ,AKNGM.


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

I own a C9 and the 9mm carbine for not quite a year now and have put over 1000 rounds each of various ammo. I have not had a problem. Will I? Maybe.

From all the forum I am on and what I have read the consensus is that you buy one, and it works fine, or you buy one and it is nothing but problems.

For what I use mine for I like mine, shop/truck guns to have around.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> I can describe what I observed, but I have no "Stats". Most of what I seen occurred at the Range during Qualification for CCW and at Benefit Shoots where the Public was Invited to Participate. I saw with my own Eyes a Man qualifying for his CCW Permit Throw his brand New High Point in the Dirt after he experienced one Mal-Function after another, mostly jams and failure to feed, he had to Borrow a Weapon to finish. I saw broken Springs, and Ejectors Galore, and a number of People lose a contest because of these Failures. I observed that most High Points were very Picky about the Ammo they Ate. The Problems I saw were caused by Sub-Standard Materials and Workmanship, and most People were disgusted over the Performance, vowing to never use a High Point again. These are some of the things that I observed, and what led to my Opinion of the High Point, but they are just that "My" Observations, no Stats ,so take it for what it's worth to you.


I've read too many reviews on items that were based on hearsay, not reading instructions and/or user error.

I really appreciate you posting your personal observations. Because of the price points I _was_ leaning towards several hi-points for those that arrive at the BOL unarmed. If a few had to be robbed for parts to keep the others going, so be. Now I'm of the opinion it wouldn't be a few it would be a majority would need to be robbed to hopefully keep a few running. Changes the price point sufficiently to rule the Hi-points out.

The rifle still tempts for dinking around with.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> ...But, I OWN one of each...I have dragged that C9 pistol over ever inch of the farm , and seen it fall out of cheep holster, (farm wear) and fall under the tractor in the weeds, creek, and almost get bush hogged,
> Clean the bore once or twice, in 5 years,
> Eevy GK I have has shot that thing, ( and kids have no concept of ammo cost),
> I'm sure the round count is in the thousands, as today I would bet it will shoot just as it did when new,
> ...


Now I'm confused again. Sounds like a love hate relationship. When you get one that works (love) and when you don't (hate).


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> I've read too many reviews on items that were based on hearsay, not reading instructions and/or user error.
> 
> I really appreciate you posting your personal observations. Because of the price points I _was_ leaning towards several hi-points for those that arrive at the BOL unarmed. If a few had to be robbed for parts to keep the others going, so be. Now I'm of the opinion it wouldn't be a few it would be a majority would need to be robbed to hopefully keep a few running. Changes the price point sufficiently to rule the Hi-points out.
> 
> The rifle still tempts for dinking around with.


Just to make sure everyone understands, I'm not against having a High Point, I'm against Trusting your Life to one by using it as a Defensive Weapon, the chances are to high that it will fail. Using one as a Plinker or Varmint Gun is fine, as no harm will result if it fails, but if it fails while you are trying to defend yourself, you're up a Crick with no Paddle.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

TheLazyL said:


> Now I'm confused again. Sounds like a love hate relationship. When you get one that works (love) and when you don't (hate).


But LL, I never said I love them or hate them.

I did say I don't like them....due to all plastic.

But I can't fault the operation of the ones I have owned.

Also, I would not use one for self defense. *Too many beetter suited guns.
*
Range toy, training, varmint erradication...I don't have a problem.

Im not takin my $1000 Sig out on the tractor.

Jim


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

esrghtfgylhjkvgjhfgsdf


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The 1970 AMC Gremlin was perhaps the worst car ever made. That did not mean some people did not get a good one and it does not mean yours was definitely going to blow up and kill you. You make your choices and you play the odds. The odds of a Glock failing you is probably 100,000:1. The odds of a Ruger 9E failing you is probably 1,000:1. The odds of a Hi Point failing you are probably somewhere between 100:1 and 10:1. I am sure a lot of people regretted buying an AMC Gremlin. Others decided it wasn't worth the risk and bought a VW Beetle instead.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Ask me if I will ever buy another HiPoint..




Nope !





Jim


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the Hi point pistols serve a valuable spot. I think many on this thread can afford a Kimber or other high dollar pistol but there are also many that cannot. For the person that needs a pistol for protection and has only $150 then your choices are very limited. 
I would never own one but I would not hold it against someone else buying one. Most of the bad things I have heard through the years about Hi points has come from people who do not own one. The guy with barely enough money to buy a Hi point is not going to shoot ten thousand rounds through it. Maybe shoot one or two magazines and then just keep it loaded and ready if ever needed. I expect most of the Hi Points made would do fine for that role.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> This mirrors my point of view. There are better guns at similar prices.


Yes, they do fall into the categry of:
"but for just $75 more, I can get a Xxxxxxx....."

which is why I have never bought a Hi-point.



Sentry18 said:


> I see lots of guns fail....99% of the time this happens it's a Hi Point, Sccy, Kel-Tec, Taurus, Jennings, Cobra, etc.


Welll.... like everything "it depends"

There are guns you just listed that I would NEVER (depending on the model)
lump into the same category as the others.

I have some Taurii (?) that are SOLID performers. 
They are also what I typically carry.... because I won't cry if I never get a $229 pistol back if it's seized for evidence. 
I would hate to lose a $800 pistol, though.

I don't fear them becoming a paperweight; their performance has been proven well enough (again, depends on the model). Trust can be earned.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I built a budget AR15 with some new and some used parts for only $312 and looking at some of the deals out today I am betting I could get that down under $299.


This fact (and the point that parts avalb. & support are HUGE) almost by itself warrants against buying any other platform.

Just the savings in Magazine costs (Really, AR15 mags are $5 if you look hard enough) makes it worth it.



TheLazyL said:


> Because of the price points I _was_ leaning towards several hi-points for those that arrive at the BOL unarmed.


You need an Academy Sports to "hit up" day after Thanksgiving. The Rossi 3" .357 revolver (exclusive to Academy only) was nearly the best $189 I ever spent on a revolver.

The Heritage Arms "Rough Rider" .22 (kind of a copy of a "single six") for $99 are what I will hand out to those who show up unarmed.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I think a valuable point is being missed here. Truck gun = self defense = shooting to kill! 9mm or 10mm, haha. I know i know all bullets kill, but they are toys compared to ak and ar pistol variants. Or better yet go fullsize ak or ar and bullpup it! That the bees knees right there! All the accuracy in a compact package.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> I know i know all bullets kill, but they are toys compared to ak and ar pistol variants. Or better yet go fullsize ak or ar and bullpup it!


There's a lot of situations where I think a sub or carbine in 9mm or .40 S&W would be advantageous.

Standard velocity .223 or 7.62x39, especially out of a short barrel, can be hard to control (or used effectively) by some women and younger shooters.

It's kind of too bad the .30 carbine round didn't become more widespread.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

pokljjhgfcdhxgsf


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> I think a valuable point is being missed here. Truck gun = self defense = shooting to kill! 9mm or 10mm, haha. I know i know all bullets kill, but they are toys compared to ak and ar pistol variants. Or better yet go fullsize ak or ar and bullpup it! That the bees knees right there! All the accuracy in a compact package.


You may have a Point, however Dead is Dead whether you use an AK, AR, or you hit 'em with a Brick. Something else you may be missing, if you Shoot someone even in Self Defense, with your AK, some Slick Kansas City Lawyer is going to Point to that "terrible Assault Rifle" and say this is a Rifle used in War to mow down Thousands of People, and the Defendants Intent was to use it in a similar way. I submit Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury that the Defendants intent was to Kill, and not Defend himself, Otherwise why would he be carrying an "Assault Rifle" with a 75 Round Drum Magazine?

Self Defense is, as determined by Law, the "minimum" amount of Force needed to "stop" an Attacker from continuing his "Felonious" Contact. If you go beyond the minimum amount of Force needed, it becomes Unreasonable use of Force, and you could end up in Prison even though you're really the good Guy. Never underestimate Activist Liberal Judges, and Attorneys, and the Bias of Liberal Juries.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

fdghvbjn.k m,bv ,nv 

klmhblnvnb


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> You may have a Point, however Dead is Dead whether you use an AK, AR, or you hit 'em with a Brick. Something else you may be missing, if you Shoot someone even in Self Defense, with your AK, some Slick Kansas City Lawyer is going to Point to that "terrible Assault Rifle" and say this is a Rifle used in War to mow down Thousands of People, and the Defendants Intent was to use it in a similar way. I submit Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury that the Defendants intent was to Kill, and not Defend himself, Otherwise why would he be carrying an "Assault Rifle" with a 75 Round Drum Magazine?
> 
> Self Defense is, as determined by Law, the "minimum" amount of Force needed to "stop" an Attacker from continuing his "Felonious" Contact. If you go beyond the minimum amount of Force needed, it becomes Unreasonable use of Force, and you could end up in Prison even though you're really the good Guy. Never underestimate Activist Liberal Judges, and Attorneys, and the Bias of Liberal Juries.


Good point. I didn't think of that. Although im sure they would push the same thing with the "scary" carbine. I personally haven't had to shoot anyone but i will say that if im driven to the point to do so im not going to be concerned with what anyone thinks about my weapon. And to protect me and mine i would send a nuke if i could.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have written this 100 times on this forum and I will write it 100 times more. I did some research with the AG's office a few years ago and we determined that there has never been a case in my state or any contiguous state where a justified shooting was ruled unjustified because of what gun the person used, if it had a trigger job, if it had a flashlight attached, if the shooter used reloaded ammo, if the shooter was tactically trained, etc., etc., etc., etc., etc. That is simply an internet based urban legend repeated so often it is often considered to be true. 

Now there has been a few (and I mean very few) civil cases where things such as a "Kill 'em all" dust cover was found to be a point of concern, and always as part of a multitude of concerning factors. Plus those cases were almost always in states or cities I wouldn't live in anyway. And I would suggest you shouldn't either. 

All you need to legally and justifiably use force against another, up to and including deadly force, is articulable belief that your life or the life of another was in immediate jeopardy, the attacker had the ability to carry out an attack against you, and the attacker initiated the threat against you. Call 911 or tell the first cop on scene those three things, demonstrate that you are in shock and then ask for your attorney. But camo is dead on about excessive use of force creating culpability too. So don't put two more rounds in the bad guys head after he is already down and bleeding out.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> So don't put two more rounds in the bad guys head after he is already down and bleeding out.


What if he takes multiple bullets before hitting the ground? Is that not so good for me too?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> So don't put two more rounds in the bad guys head after he is already down and bleeding out.


But what if I am still mad?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> What if he takes multiple bullets before hitting the ground? Is that not so good for me too?


"That crazed man was coming at me. I was certain he was going to kill me. He looked deranged. I pulled my firearm and shot until he went down. I don't even know how many times, I just thought for sure I was a goner."


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> But what if I am still mad?


Okay, but at least shout "He's going for his gun!" before you shoot again.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> "That crazed man was coming at me. I was certain he was going to kill me. He looked deranged. I pulled my firearm and shot until he went down. I don't even know how many times, I just thought for sure I was a goner."


Ah i see. Thank you!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I think we need an unofficial LEO advice thread...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I think we just got some good advice.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> I think we need an unofficial LEO advice thread...


Isn't every thread us current and former LEO's post in an unofficial LEO advice thread? 

Some advice is universal, but other advice is based on jurisdiction.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW! love them or hate them, EVERYBODY has an opinion on them.

I just want a decently reliable carbine I can cram in a gun case with 6 clips for a decade and not cuss like a sailor if it gets rusted or even stolen. I miss my SKS. after they started going for 300$, in the house it went.I'm NOT taking my AR or AK to "the hood" either. if the scum don't steal it, the cops will "confiscate" it. I guess the gun will have 500 rounds in its lifetime put through it.
Maybe I'll just get a Rock Island Armory M-5 and some ammo carriers?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> I just want a decently reliable carbine I can cram in a gun case with 6 clips for a decade and not cuss like a sailor if it gets rusted or even stolen. I miss my SKS. after they started going for 300$, in the house it went.


It's too bad you can't get single stack AK-47's anymore for $149 like we could back in 2004-05 or thereabouts. That would be perfect for you.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> Maybe I'll just get a Rock Island Armory M-5 and some ammo carriers?


That sounds like a better option to me. An RIA 12 gauge, a shoulder bag full of buckshot and maybe a cheap milsurp pistol like a P64 in 9x18 makarov will more than get the job done.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Makarovs may be inexpensive, but they ain't cheap! 

Probably going shotgun. Nothing says "**** you!" like a face full of #4 buckshot!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would love to see a head to head torture test and combat course run pitting the Hi Point C9 versus say the Polish P83 Wanad. They are almost the same price but I would be willing to bet the P83 would come out the winner in every category.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd take it over a HI-point! but I'd probably like it so much it'd go in the gun case first thing.
It's settled. I worked up a trade and the winner is....

Should be here by Friday. $255.00


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

It's early. I pick it up in the morning. range report ASAP.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, only had 50 rounds of various mixed stuff.
1 jam, my fault entirely.

20+ rounds of #7 2 1/2" shot.= You could hunt rabbits or squirrel inside 50 yards easily! it would eat an attacker alive at 20 yards!

4 slugs, various kinds. It's NOT a rifle, BUT it does have a heavy slug barrel. I'm not a big slug shooter but at 100 yards, you'll hit something! 3 of 4 hit the dinner tray I was using as a target. 4th I limp wristed it and ripped the load and wasn't sure how safe it was to fire so meh..

#4 buck. NOT a turkey gun, but not bad either. My 870 has competition!

000 buck at 50 feet 90% hit the dinner plate would NOT try a dinner shot past 50'

Handles slightly better than my 870, a bit heavier I think, but it is ALL steel but the trigger group. DID notice the barrel seems to be welded tubing, could just be a mark the slugs left though, not sure.

Nice BIG and high bead. may or may not install a fiber optic sight.

SMOOTH action! How smooth? it beat my combat tuned 870 smooth! Like melted butter on hot glass smooth! it has skinny rails though, at least there's two of them!

My opinion, one more is going in the BOV!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

fcgviuytcurvbumop


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Sounds like a sweet gun. How hard would it be to get a magazine extension for it?


The Rock Island M5 shotguns is actually the rebirth of the High Standard Flite King shotgun. Which was a very smooth and reliable shotgun (as is the RIA version). They don't make an extension like they do for an 870, but you can get extended tube for them, but they are not inexpensive at like $75. I believe KAK industries make them. You might even be able to find an original extended tube from/for the HS Flight King Riot. Here is an original:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Next year, the website claims to be offering an 8 shot tube and start making the parkerized versions again.

For a parkerized tube:
https://www.kakindustry.com/ri-m5/rock-island-m5-extended-mag-kit


----------

